# Lute music scores for Indigo Road!



## Lute Lover (Oct 31, 2007)

Mignarda Editions is delighted to announce the release of lute tablature scores for Ronn McFarlane's Indigo Road, offering lutenists a chance to both hear and play Ronn's haunting and imaginative original music for lute. Released simultaneously with the Dorian/Sono Luminus CD of the same name, our edition contains exactly the same pieces recorded on the CD, carefully formatted for ease of performance with no page turns. Through a special arrangement with Dorian/Sono Luminus, Mignarda Editions is pleased to offer the book containing tablature scores separately, or as a package with the CD.

For domestic and international on-line ordering, follow the link below:

www.mignardaeditions.com

INDIGO ROAD, now available in record stores, can also be found at Dorian Recordings, www.dorian.com


----------

